# Orbea Orca pirce check



## NorCalBiker (Jul 10, 2006)

What is a good price for 2010 Orca Sram Red?


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

NorCalBiker said:


> What is a good price for 2010 Orca Sram Red?


10-15% off list in a LBS should be doable with a little time and effort. Buying from a dealer gets you the lifetime frame warranty.


----------

